# Valentine's Day anyone?



## jurassicplayer (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm sure there are other people FOREVER ALONE like me who burn their time with fantasies on paper, so anyone want to show theirs?






btw, Happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## iFish (Feb 15, 2011)

That's one fucking sexy drawing....


----------



## Raika (Feb 15, 2011)

I find it cute instead of sexy, haha. :3


----------



## Ikki (Feb 15, 2011)

I liked the drawing a lot.
Unluckily, I'm too lazy to draw anything myself


----------



## mameks (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree with Raika, that's cute, not sexy. ^~^
Seriously nice drawing


----------



## Nujui (Feb 15, 2011)

It's so cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also drew something for this day. It's not that great if you ask me, but here it is.


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 15, 2011)

I drew something similar, but then some guys called it lame and ripped it apart ;-;


----------



## Nujui (Feb 15, 2011)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> I drew something similar, but then some guys called it lame and ripped it apart ;-;


That harsh, it was just a drawing.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 15, 2011)

All I really did art-wise for Valentine's Day was this Valen-tiny Avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :





Also, I created a few prank valentines for a few of my friends. I cut out and made a three huge, faint-pink envelopes (They were roughly 18in x 12in, I imagine), done up all extravagantly with lots of drawn flower trimming and whatnot. From the outside, the envelope looked very stuffed and promising. On the front, I wrote the classic _"Roses are Red, Violets Are Blue"_ on the front in fancy-looking calligraphy. However, upon opening the envelope, the recipient would find that the envelope was simply fattened with cotton, and the only contents were a tiny (roughly 2in x 2in), similarly fancy card, with similarly fancy lettering, that read _"I'll bet you're a bit disappointed, aren't you?"_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had gotten pictures. I'll ask someone I gave one to if they'd be kind enough to snap a few photos of theirs.

EDIT: Oh, dear. Where are my manners? I definitely like the drawings, Jurassicplayer and Sheaperd.


----------



## haddad (Feb 15, 2011)

nice drawings


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 15, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IK, but it's Middle school :/ I think they were jealous of me, i did get quite alot of chocolates today (friendship chocolates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but that's only because i get along with most of the girls easier, I mean, I've always lived with girls as relatives >_>

I like cupid Kirby, btw, the picture is cute and it's one of the abilities I've always found fun to play ^^


----------



## Nujui (Feb 15, 2011)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone at my middle school seems to love my drawings, even one of my teachers posted one of edgeworth on his wall, saying it was him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The kirby looks a bit big to me, but its nice that you like it, I'm gonna put it in my other thread of other drawings I did.


----------



## ThePeon (Feb 15, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> I'm sure there are other people FOREVER ALONE like me who burn their time with fantasies on paper, so anyone want to show theirs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats´s rely rely cute drawing great work man ^^
and happy V day to u 2 
Im glad I have allot of games and anime that way i never need to feel alone ^^


----------

